# late pompano report from 4/15



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Jed and I fishedto theeast the other day from around 12-4 ended up with 6 pomps, 1 blue fish, and lost 1 red at the beach. One pomp was 17" to the fork and another was 16". All fish were caught on conner jigs tipped with gulp fleas.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

those are some fine eats...good job...thanks for the report and pictures...


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

What is that?.....

Couldn't hardly see the fish while using my left palm to screen out that head........
















There ya go!!!



NICE FISH JED!!!!:clap


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

dude that is a great catch. Where east did you get those.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks! East of Portafino


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pomps man


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!!

Looks like its going to be a good dinner:hungry


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great day fishing! The pics show some mighty impressive Pomps! Way to go!

Tight Lines!


----------

